# If you could have a bunch of Teens read just ONE book, what would it be?



## Damon Rambo (Nov 16, 2010)

O.K., Here is the deal. I am in the beginning stages of planning a large, community wide teen get together. I will be the one speaking (with perhaps one other reformed pastor in the area), and so the event will be "Reformed" Baptist in its theology. However, many of the teens and churches will be from non-reformed Baptist churches (many willow style, etc.). We are hoping to expose them to a better way of understanding scripture, the gospel, etc., through the power of the Holy Spirit, of course.

Now, here is the point. I am wanting to do a book give away with this, to place some good meaty stuff in the hands of every teen that comes. Something small (no more than 200 pages), contemporary (hey, I would love them to read Johnathan Edwards and Spurgeon, but I am under no delusions that they would do so), and that is steeped in Reformed theology. Here is the criteria:

#1 Contains important points of Reformed thought, that the teens need to hear.

#2 Inexpensive (my limit is probably around 5 dollars per book. Something that I could order in bulk would be ideal).

#3 Not OVERTLY Calvinist; in other words, it can't be "Why you should be a Calvinist" or something. "Reformed" in the title, is probably o.k., but would be better if it did not have that either.

#4 I would like it to be something that grabbed their attention, that they might actually be inclined to read.

#5 As previously mentioned, not too big. Somewhere between 50 to 200 pages.

Any Suggestions? Tell what you would suggest, and why; that is, what important truths does it teach?


----------



## Damon Rambo (Nov 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention one thing: these are almost exclusively "Church Kids". So they will already have bibles, although I am going to have some ESV's out, too, just in case.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 16, 2010)

"Chosen By God" by Sproul. It is well written and easy to read and follow. It clocks in at 213 pgs. and definitely gets the point across.


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 16, 2010)

_What's So Great About the Doctrines of Grace?_ by Richard Phillips. He talks about the sovereignty of God and the five points of Calvinism. Here is a link that describes the book: Amazon.com: What's So Great About the Doctrines of Grace? (9781567690910): Richard D. Phillips: Books

It has 111 pages.


----------



## Andres (Nov 16, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> "Chosen By God" by Sproul. It is well written and easy to read and follow. It clocks in at 213 pgs. and definitely gets the point across.


 
Based on your criteria, this is the first one I thought of too. I am pretty sure you can order in bulk from Ligonier also.


----------



## Dwimble (Nov 16, 2010)

I love _All of Grace_ By Charles H. Spurgeon. It is only about 100 pages.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 16, 2010)

_Knowing God_ by JI Packer. It's written from a reformed perspective, but more importantly, it can lead to a more intimate relationship with God.


----------



## Christopher88 (Nov 16, 2010)

Reason for God by Keller:* (I have a copy that I will never read again, or look at, if you want a copy for your teens Pastor, just email me I'll be glad to ship it out to you.) *

Its not under 200 pages but its not a large book either. This will cover issues teens may or will face, questions they may or will have. Its basic in words, and not over played with in your face theology. *I would not recommend this apologectic work for a Christian wanting to learn how to defend certain doctrines, its more a of of answers for those who want an answer* 

The Prodigal God: by Keller is supposed to be good to, it points out the gospel and is fairly short. 

These two books will be welcomed by teens or adults. 

ESV Bible; I know good and well mainline churches will move to the heresy NIV 2011, so getting a real solid translation in their hands would be great.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

Just want to add, Lee Strobel has wonderful books. Lee is not reformed however his books are great books to get one to understand God is creator, Jesus is Lord and Savior, and his book on Easter changed my look at the cross for life. I enjoy Lee's writing.


----------



## eqdj (Nov 16, 2010)

The Goldsworthy Trilolgy is a combination of three $5 books, Gospel and Kingdom, Gospel and Wisdom, and Gospel and Revelation. 

This is Vos and Van Til for the ordinary person.

Whenever someone asks me "What is Covenant Theology?" or "What is Biblical Theology?" I give them this book.

I plan on gifiting it for our church's graduating high school seniors.

The booklet "Gospel and Kingdom" is the book I would give them. Though I don't think it's available by itself anymore (outside of Australia)


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 16, 2010)

I second the nominations for Reason for God and The Prodigal God. They do a great job.

Don't Waste Your Life by John Piper. This is dynamite for young Christians. Very convicting.

The Cross-Centered Life by C. J. Mahaney. Church kids more than most need to hear about the gospel-centered life. For most of them, the Christian life is either libertarian or legalist. 

For more serious kids or new Christians willing to read, my go-to book is _Complete in Him_ by Michael Barrett. It explains all the aspects of salvation in a very accurate yet devotional manner. It's longer, though, and probably needs to be incorporated into a Sunday School class or discipleship group or something like that. 

Some of the suggestions on this thread are way overreaching what average teens read. I love Packer and Goldsworthy and Sproul, but maybe one or two geeky kids will read their stuff. It's not good intro material, unless you know you're dealing with "booky" people. By the way, Enrique, if you're giving people Goldsworthy to introduce them to biblical theology, why not give them _According to Plan_, since he actually wrote that as an intro to biblical theology? I've given that to several people who have expressed appreciation.


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 16, 2010)

_Choosing My Religion _by R.C. Sproul. I have not read this book, but it does look interesting. Amazon.com: Choosing My Religion (R. C. Sproul Library) (9780875526096): R. C. Sproul: Books: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## Jack K (Nov 16, 2010)

Make mine a third vote for _The Prodigal God._ It's very short and is aimed at a young generation. Most importantly, it powerfully explains the gospel to church kids who may think they've heard it but are actually stuck in either moralism or easy-believism. There are a handful of teens in my church who've had their understanding of Christianity completely rocked (in a good way) by this little book.

Or... When you said "good, meaty stuff" were you thinking more of something systematic that teaches doctrine? If so, consider Bruce Ware's _Big Truths for Young Hearts_. He has one chapter on promises to Israel that I question, but otherwise it's very solid, written for teens, and Baptist to boot.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 16, 2010)

Keller's Reason for God or Prodigal God, David Platt's Radical, Piper's Don't Waste your life or simply pass out copies of Jonathan Edwards' Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God.


----------



## LeeD (Nov 16, 2010)

I would secong "All of Grace" by Spurgeon as well. You can order the paperbacks through Chapel Library for $3.53 a piece (and likely less if you call or email telling them the purpose).

http://www.chapellibrary.org/miscellaneous/literature-catalog-titles.pdf (page 22 of title pdf)


----------



## he beholds (Nov 16, 2010)

_*Don't Waste Your Life*_, by Piper! It is a great book, and I know there's a group rate available through Desiring God ministries--perhaps for a large group, you could see if they'd sell you them $5/book.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Nov 16, 2010)

Hit 'em between the eyes:

The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, Documented .

Kidding. I concur with _The Prodigal God_ or _Don't Waste Your Life_.


----------



## Iconoclast (Nov 16, 2010)

Amazon.com: Know Your Christian Life (9780877843719): Ferguson: Books: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## EricP (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe I'm old school, but Holiness by JC Ryle reads well, and has fairly short, topic-driven chapters; I got a lot from Mere Christianity, though Lewis may not rank in the Reformed Top Ten; a bit tougher a read but still doable might be Ferguson's The Christian Life. Pilgrim's Progress gets young folk thinking and can bring up good life-lesson areas of discussion. Or you could offer a $500 reward for anyone who can successfully outline and summarize Owen's Death of Death in the Death of Christ!!


----------



## Damon Rambo (Nov 16, 2010)

he beholds said:


> _*Don't Waste Your Life*_, by Piper! It is a great book, and I know there's a group rate available through Desiring God ministries--perhaps for a large group, you could see if they'd sell you them $5/book.


 
I am currently boycotting Desiring God, until Piper officially dissociates himself from Rick Warren. I will not direct teens to Piper, and then worry about it leading them to Warren.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Nov 16, 2010)

Pursuit of Holiness
by Jerry Bridges

or

A Heart for God
by Sinclair Ferguson


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 16, 2010)

Amazon.com: What Is Faith? (9780851515946): J. Gresham Machen: Books. This one's 264, but is something I think that every teen needs to read, especially since lots of "church kids" these days are really are moralistic therapeutic deists.

A very nice little gem that's a loose translation but easy to read is Amazon.com: Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life (9780801065286): John Calvin: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

Another one I might recommend is Amazon.com: Pundit's Folly (9780851516769): Sinclair B. Ferguson: Books, which is a very Gospel-centered commentary on Ecclesiastes.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Nov 17, 2010)

*A little off the beaten track but solid*

I understand the challenge, Damon, it's hard to choose. As I'm sure you know, teens are smarter than a lot of people give them credit for and free books are not a wasted investment. I know there are other good books, but, if they're used to an Arminian easy-believism the best thing you can give them is a rock solid introduction to what the true Gospel is and what true biblical religion entails. You can get this book for less than $5 from the Banner of Truth (I picked up my seven copies for my men's discipling group at $4 a piece) and I bet if you call them up they'd give you a volume discount. The book is 30 years old but it has a new cover now and was one of the best little expositions on what true Gospel evangelism looks like (based on Jesus' interaction with the rich young ruler in Mark) and I think it has good contemporary relevance. It's not hip but it's honest and straightforward biblical truth and thoughtful exposition. A lot of RB churches I know give it away as an introduction to the church to counter some of the typical (Arminian) Southern Baptist expectations. Read it yourself first, but, seriously consider it. The pastor is a Reformed Baptist, and well known (he's also an editor of the Banner): Walter Chantry. The 85 pages were honestly some of the best I read in seminary (and I went to a conservative Presbyterian seminary who prescribed it)

Here it is (overpriced at $7) on Amazon Today's Gospel - authentic or synthetic?

Also, I'm not sure about availability (and these might be best obtained through CVBBS - Reformed Books, Bibles, and Christian Literature - Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service) but beginner books like Peter Jeffery "Salvation Exposed" or "I will never become a Christian" are great short simple reads and very Gospel-centric. I know they're not as popular as some, but, they are solid.

Finally, if you want just the Bible itself, the Banner of Truth also sells a 30 day biblical theological introduction to the Scriptures called "The Promise". It's just 31 excerpts from the ESV bible with a brief application and they are cheap too (especially in volume). Introduces them to bible reading and meditation - something sorely lacking in our young people.

Every blessing as you seek to point these young people to living water


----------



## Bethel (Nov 18, 2010)

I know you are looking for something that contains the elements of reformed theology, but I think this book may have a better impact on today's self-absorbed youth:

Amazon.com: Just Do Something: How to Make a Decision Without Dreams, Visions, Fleeces, Open Doors, Random Bible Verses, Casting Lots, Liver Shivers, Writing in the Sky, etc. (9780802458384): Kevin DeYoung, Joshua Harris: Books

Blessings,


----------



## LeeD (Nov 18, 2010)

I will second Beth's recommendation but feel Kevin DeYoung's book would be best suited for a new believer or a believer that has been raised with unbiblical teaching.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Nov 18, 2010)

Your Best Life Now.....

I think Prodigal God would be fantastic for them.

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




Sonny said:


> ESV Bible; I know good and well mainline churches will move to the heresy NIV 2011, so getting a real solid translation in their hands would be great.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------
> 
> How is the 2011 NIV heresy? I know this is  but I would love to hear your explanation. Please PM me because this makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Bethel (Nov 18, 2010)

Lee, I agree with your assessment of the book, but I still recommended it because even the "Christian" youth of today are raised with unbiblical teaching.

Blessings,


----------



## Damon Rambo (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have looked around, and considered what everyone has suggested, but as of right now, I am leaning towards What is the Gospel

They will give me right at a 50 percent discount (4.34 a piece), and I believe the message is exactly what a bunch of Rick Warren type church attenders need to hear. However, I am still open t suggestions!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 18, 2010)

I have stayed out of this because I mainly minister to young me. I would have all of them read 
Thoughts for Young men.
Knowing God by J. I. Packer is a fave of mine but would prefer his Concise Theolgoy over it. 
Amazon.com: Concise Theology: A Guide to Historic Christian Beliefs (9780842339605): J. I. Packer: Books

I just don't know about girls since I don't have any. But I am sure of the ladies here do.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 18, 2010)

If I really had a choice I would choose Jerry Bridges '"Trusting God' even when life hurts."' It is the most influential book I have read in my 30 years. For teens and adults.


----------



## RandPhoenix (Nov 23, 2010)

Anything by Keller or Kevin DeYoung will do well. Maybe this is a bit out of the qualifications, but I'd recommend "The Good News We Almost Forgot: Rediscovering the Gospel in a 16th Century Catechism." I'ts an easier to read devotional based off of the Heidelberg.


----------



## Fly Caster (Nov 23, 2010)

Since most "churched-kids" these days are bereft of any knowledge of true holiness, I concur with the recommendations above of Ryle and Bridges.

Another good alternative would be Walter Chantry's _Today's Gospel: Authentic or Synthetic_, as many have only been exposed to an anemic, defective man-centered "gospel."


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have not gotten this book yet by I think it would do nicley.
John H Armstrong : Letters to a Young Calvinist, Part II,.
I think it will do nicley for the young, especially the new calvinism because it shows them that being reformed is more than just a soteriology.

Here is Smith's blog on it: Fors Clavigera: Barna Report on the "New Calvinism".

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------

I would very hotly disagree with his approval of Wright's theology of Justification though.

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

Letters to a Young Calvinist | Publishing Commerce | Product Catalog | Baker Publishing Group. Here is the publisher on it.


----------

